# steelhead fly tying time!!



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

tied up a 18 eggs just now. 6 oregon cheese and 6 peach/orange dot. and 6 clown. clown is egg/peach/oregon cheese/flo orange/and cherise. here is some pix. gonna tie up some more in pink and chartreuse and orange and natural egg too. post a couple more soon pix when i get done with those. I am gonna be all egged out after I get done with these but they sure do kick some steelie butt!! then its on to the other greats! crystal meths and white angora sucker spawns and then some wiggle stones!! give me a couple days to get it all done. I will post the flies as I get um done. this is getting me pumped!!!


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

looks nice. I'll take a couple of dozen. thanx in advance.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

haha! got to love them glo eggs!! what colors do u guys tie up for the steel? anyone got any color suggestions? so patricio I see u stay up as late as me! lmao.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

lil tip on the glo bug eggs. I heard somewhere if u use a lighter and hold it far away from the fly it will singe off the stragglers and fuzzies. well i tried it today yes and it does work great! just got to start far away or else you will have no egg cause u will melt that mofo up!!! lol. did it to only a few of um. I don't think the steelies mind much


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

Yeah, my hours are erratic these days. always been a night person though.

I never been one to use eggs really. I'm a wooly bugger guy. I use and lose them by the hundreds. if not thousands. but probably not the hundreds of thousands.


----------



## ryosapien (Jul 5, 2008)

chartreuse with a alaskan roe dot. Pretty much all you need. Pink lady is good too. Cream and oregon cheese for the clear days. I think nuke eggs look sweet when wet like a big egg with a solid nucleus. but i'm not a steelhead. they mostly like poorly tied chartreuse glo bugs and sucker spawn.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

haha ya man I noticed they will eat the basic stuff. i don't find them to be too picky. I also use buggers and clousers but last year did great on eggs and stones. now I use all of the above!


----------



## GRADY228 (Jun 25, 2005)

Nice tie job!!


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

steelhead orange eggs. anyone ever have luck on these? made 5 of this color. have had luck on orange meth but not orange single eggs.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

6 pink glo eggs! onto chartruese next!


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

crystal meth anyone? I am talking bout the spawn! get your mind out of the gutter!!! :lol: lol


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

Lookin good there FA69...


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

thanks man. I got to make a few more up then i will replenish my clousers and buggers. thats prolly what I'd try and throw at um right now anyways with the low flows and slow currents. trying to drift stuff would be pretty hard


----------



## bigduck10 (Feb 15, 2009)

I love the single egg as a dropper off of a Wolly Bugger. They seem to like that combo.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Fishaholic, do you ever try the nuke egg patterns? I tied a few of those using the steelhead orange Mcfly Foam for the egg and pale egg yarn as the fibers laid over the egg to simulate a sack. They look good, I just don't know if they'll produce.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

TheCream said:


> Fishaholic, do you ever try the nuke egg patterns? I tied a few of those using the steelhead orange Mcfly Foam for the egg and pale egg yarn as the fibers laid over the egg to simulate a sack. They look good, I just don't know if they'll produce.


never tried it myself but I kno what you are talking about. heard it was called a halo egg also. its the same thing tho that u r mentioning. heard you can buy stuff called egg veil also to use. to me the steelies aren't that picky tho really but it might add to your hookup. give it a shot and see how it works! I might even add a few veils to my eggs if i find that material around.. ever use angora yarn as a sucker spawn? looks very milky when wet also. thats basically the same effect it gives the eggs. sounds killer to me! keep me posted!
ps. 

bigduck10 says I love the single egg as a dropper off of a Wolly Bugger. They seem to like that combo.
I have never ever tried that yet. do you dead drift it that rig or just swing/swim it like you usually do a bugger or other streamer pattern??? I have used 2 eggs. a spawn and a egg or a spawn and a nymph or egg off of it and so forth but never tried a bugger or something like that. have caught one on a black bugger just strippin it in tho like i do for bass but no tandem..


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

try using the egg first then the bugger as the dropper. simulates a minnow chasing an egg. works better than viseaversa. imo, that is. olive is deadly with this combo. i do good using tandem buggers in the same color too. give it a try. u will like the outcome drifting or gathering in deep pools.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

thanks for the tip. never thought of that. I will give it a try for sure! here is a bugger I just tied up.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

try running the crystal flash along the sides out the back before wrapping your hackle. flashabo works well too. seems to produce more fish on sunny days.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

allwayzfishin said:


> try running the crystal flash along the sides out the back before wrapping your hackle. flashabo works well too. seems to produce more fish on sunny days.


what color flashabou do you like? i got a few colors. I usually do put the flash on the sides but I was following the STS bugger recipe with the hackle and stuff just makin it all black.. he put 3 strands of flash on top of the marabou so i did that instead this time.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

What size are your buggers for steelhead?


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

usually just the pearl flashabou. i will tie sizes 6-20, depending on what im fishing. low and clear deserves a smaller fly in natural colors. high and muddy equals bright and big flies. experiment with color combos to see what works in your area. do forget to tie your nympths either. the telico is a killer pattern for ohio streams in winter. as well as the myasis shrimp. both tied on size 16. use singed 20 pnd mono for the eyes on the shrimp. maybe ill post some pics of my dirty dozen!


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

FA, I've been tying some, too. Last night I did a few eggi juan kenobi's, and I still am not too sure of this thing.  I read reviews of this fly on Orvis.com, and most said something like "I don't know why this thing works, but it does." Hopefully they are right, I did a few in steelhead orange and in pink. The first pink one doesn't look too hot, but I attribute that to my lack of recent tying and the two Landshark's I drank before I started. 










Steelhead orange:










Also did a few meth's recently in orange, pink, and chartreuse. For some reason I only photo'd a few pinks and oranges:










I've also done lots of #14 single eggs in pink, chart., steelhead orange, and a few steelhead orange nuke egg patterns, but didn't photo those.


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher (Aug 13, 2008)

FA69 or Cream

I have just started tying and was wondering what you guys use for your egg patterns and sucker spawn and where I might find a video to show me how to tie them.

Thanks in advance

Lima Eyecatcher
Jim


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Lima Eyecatcher said:


> FA69 or Cream
> 
> I have just started tying and was wondering what you guys use for your egg patterns and sucker spawn and where I might find a video to show me how to tie them.
> 
> ...


You can find lots of videos on YouTube. Do a search for "glo bug egg" or "egg fly" and you'll find plenty of results. You can use egg yarn for eggs or another product called McFly Foam. I prefer the McFly Foam, I've never cared much for the yarn. The eggs are really easy once you get the hang of it. Here's a clip of an egg tie, but this is a giant version compared to what we have tied: 




You should be able to find a video for the crystal meth pattern, too. It's very common. The main material in that fly is diamond braid in different colors. Here's a sucker spawn clip (done with yarn instead of diamond braid):


----------



## ryosapien (Jul 5, 2008)

i just started using mcfly foam for my egg patterns and it is ALOT easier to get a round egg in smallish (14-16) sizes. I haven't fished them yet though so don't know if they are more or less effective. I really like how glo bug yarn looks when wet so i will have to see how this stuff measures up. Any thoughts....


----------



## ryosapien (Jul 5, 2008)

sz 10 buggers


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I don't really know if ones better or not. used the clown eggmcfly foam package and it was easier to get a rounder egg but I can make round eggs ot of glo yarn also. caught some sucker fish on the mcfly foam but no steelies. I usually just use glo eggs cause I got just about all the colors already. they prolly would both work equally. steelies aren't too picky..


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

TheCream said:


> What size are your buggers for steelhead?


6,8 or 10's

looking great on the flies! I got to make some of those eggi flys. they look good to me! I think steelies like a lil red for some reason. have luck on red/white clousers. maybe it brings out some aggression like in bass?


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

allwayzfishin said:


> usually just the pearl flashabou. i will tie sizes 6-20, depending on what im fishing. low and clear deserves a smaller fly in natural colors. high and muddy equals bright and big flies. experiment with color combos to see what works in your area. do forget to tie your nympths either. the telico is a killer pattern for ohio streams in winter. as well as the myasis shrimp. both tied on size 16. use singed 20 pnd mono for the eyes on the shrimp. maybe ill post some pics of my dirty dozen!


flytyer56 gave me a myasis shrimp. so I got one. lol got a recipe on that? how bout a recipe for the tellico. got 2 in a steelhead fly pack once but i don't kno where the heck they are lol. I will google it and see if I can find some step by step recipes.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

um, a telico recipe, here it goes..... put a bead head on and start with a little brown hackle(cut the tip off the feather) at the tail. tie in a little deer hair for the case. leave alone for now. tie in 1 piece of peacock hurl. leave alone for now. tie in a body of yellow floss. now wrap the hurl up to the front and tie off. pull the deer hair over the top and tie off. tie in a small frayed piece of brown hackle and wrap just like a dry fly would be done. and whip finish. now your done.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

thanks man! i will have to get some yellow!!


----------

